# Dragon Age 3 Thread



## ShadowAMD (Dec 10, 2012)

Are we looking forward to it?

Dragon Age III: Inquisition - Dragon Age Wiki


----------



## Handbanana (Dec 10, 2012)

As long as its better than 2. Sure why not.


----------



## texshred777 (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm looking forward to it.

I hope this time around they give it the same level of care and polish they did with ME. 

Set primarily in Orais? Sounds good, perfect place for some game of houses type intrigue. I like that. (before I'm corrected, no I don't mean game of thrones). 

Frostbite 2 huh. So are we going to be able to alter the battlefield using magic and shit for a strategic advantage? That'd be great to be able to funnel enemies into their doom, or bring pesky archers and their perch crashing down.


----------



## pink freud (Dec 10, 2012)

Mechanically DA2 was great. It fell down because of the re-used environments. Hell, I'd say even bits of the story were better than DA1. The end of your mother's storyline in particular.

Give me DA2 gameplay with the grandeur of DA1 and you have my money, Bioware.


----------



## Mordacain (Dec 10, 2012)

pink freud said:


> Mechanically DA2 was great. It fell down because of the re-used environments. Hell, I'd say even bits of the story were better than DA1. The end of your mother's storyline in particular.
> 
> Give me DA2 gameplay with the grandeur of DA1 and you have my money, Bioware.



Yea, I agree with all of these sentiments.

I loved the battle mechanics of Dragon Age 2 but would like just a bit more of the strategic element from DA1 back. They're promising much bigger and more varied environments and I think that will go a long way to fixing DA2's problems.

All of that along with a farther reaching story should bring DA3 back to the level of awesome that DA1 was.


----------



## ShadowAMD (Dec 10, 2012)

I actually thought the story line was the best part of DA1, the urgency to save the world from the blight.. the bastard king, the divided elf's / mages and dwarves.. on top of that some crazy ass witch's and some stereotypical religious nuts.. Then add all the backstabbing, treason and a divided kingdom.. you had your work cut out and felt like a legend even without the archdemon ever getting involved.

It rocked my socks.. with DA2 I felt more like I was in the role of a ponce who wanted to be rich and then we had Ander's just bitching constantly.. It had it's points, the battle system in DA2 is a lot more fluid although like people say lacked the strategic options of DA1.


----------



## AxeHappy (Dec 11, 2012)

Cinematic designer Jon Perry said that "one level in Dragon Age 3 is as big as all of the levels in Dragon Age 2."

This gives me hope. Although I didn't hate DA2. 

And Yeah, Anders went from being a pretty boss ass guy in Awakening to an annoying twat in DA2.


----------



## Quitty (Dec 11, 2012)

I've been waiting for something to fill the role of Baldur's Gate in my life for a while, now.
Neverwinter Nights was terrible. They all were. Dragon Age was getting there, and i think Dragon Age II did something right albeit in a different manner - 
they replaced the NPC storylines and interactions with an altogether personal story and achieved something that i thought was brilliant.
Obviously, the combat had a lot to do with things, but it seems we agree on that - DA2 did it well enough.

My point is that i'm most afraid they'll kill the personal angle by making things 'grander' - rather than just 'broader' like, say, Fallout 3.


----------



## ShadowAMD (Dec 11, 2012)

AxeHappy said:


> Cinematic designer Jon Perry said that "one level in Dragon Age 3 is as big as all of the levels in Dragon Age 2."
> 
> This gives me hope. Although I didn't hate DA2.
> 
> And Yeah, Anders went from being a pretty boss ass guy in Awakening to an annoying twat in DA2.



Yeah he was pretty cool in DAO!!.. Well looking forward to it, let's hope it doesn't end up like ME3 ..


----------



## xFallen (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm looking forward to it. I know 2 didn't do to well ,but I enjoyed it


----------



## flint757 (Dec 16, 2012)

I did too, My only complaints were that it was short and so one directional. In Origins you could start in several different places changing how you interact with people and part of the story line as well. It felt much more open and huge.


----------



## ShadowAMD (Dec 16, 2012)

Quitty said:


> I've been waiting for something to fill the role of Baldur's Gate in my life for a while, now.
> Neverwinter Nights was terrible. They all were. Dragon Age was getting there, and i think Dragon Age II did something right albeit in a different manner -
> they replaced the NPC storylines and interactions with an altogether personal story and achieved something that i thought was brilliant.
> Obviously, the combat had a lot to do with things, but it seems we agree on that - DA2 did it well enough.
> ...



I dunno really, Baldur's gate started personal than became grander. Starting off relatively simple as your mentor / farther (in spirit) dies at the hand of a mysterious and evil figure.. Then you find out your the son of Bhaal and the whole world is at threat..

I'd still like to know what the hell happened to the warden and Hawke.. 

Although, I do like the personal touch.. It will be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## pink freud (Dec 16, 2012)

I hope they make a "Select your beginning state" feature, as I doubt I have all my DA1 and DA2 saves still. Giving us the ability to just say "These people are alive, these events happened" would go a long way in bringing up public opinion of Bioware again.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Dec 16, 2012)

I only just started playing Dragon Age: Origins and I'm laughably terrible at it. I really need to read up on how to use proper strategy, because playing it like it's Gauntlet: Legends sure isn't working out for me .


----------



## flint757 (Dec 16, 2012)

pink freud said:


> I hope they make a "Select your beginning state" feature, as I doubt I have all my DA1 and DA2 saves still. Giving us the ability to just say "These people are alive, these events happened" would go a long way in bringing up public opinion of Bioware again.



They did that for DA2 so i don't see why they wouldn't for DA3.


----------



## pink freud (Dec 17, 2012)

flint757 said:


> They did that for DA2 so i don't see why they wouldn't for DA3.



Did they? I only ever played "legacy" games on DA2 so I didn't know. That's good to learn, though.

If anything, I'm sure there is a DA equivalent of Masseffectsaves out there.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 17, 2012)

Handbanana said:


> As long as its better than 2. Sure why not.



I thought one and two were both awesome. PUMPED for another one. I played Dragon Age II easily 3 - 4 times. Same with Mass Effect (first one). I never got around to playing the first Dragon Age multiple times bc that one was so fucking long.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 17, 2012)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I only just started playing Dragon Age: Origins and I'm laughably terrible at it. I really need to read up on how to use proper strategy, because playing it like it's Gauntlet: Legends sure isn't working out for me .



That game is kinda tough actually. DA2 is an easier game to play, but there are things about it that are equally difficult at times. The fighting system feels like it should be a hack n slash sometimes but it really isn't. And setting up the crew's tactics took me a while to get the hang out. I'm still not all that great with it.


----------



## ShadowAMD (Dec 17, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> I thought one and two were both awesome. PUMPED for another one. I played Dragon Age II easily 3 - 4 times. Same with Mass Effect (first one). I never got around to playing the first Dragon Age multiple times bc that one was so fucking long.



Nothing really thrilled me about DA2, the plot was linear and so was the backdrops.. It had it's moments, but I just didn't feel like I cared as much and Hawke really annoyed the fuck out of me.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Dec 17, 2012)

pink freud said:


> Mechanically DA2 was great. It fell down because of the re-used environments. Hell, I'd say even bits of the story were better than DA1. The end of your mother's storyline in particular.
> 
> Give me DA2 gameplay with the grandeur of DA1 and you have my money, Bioware.



+1


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 17, 2012)

@Shadow - I was a bit annoyed that it didn't include more from the first one considering how long that story was and now deep I got into it.


----------



## hairychris (Dec 17, 2012)

Yeah, DA:O did it for me much more then #2 - I mean, when I finally got round to playing the end of DA2 it was pretty much "is that it??"

So basically +1 to a bunch of the comments up-thread.

Still a bit pissed at ME:3 so will be waiting a while before picking up DA:3.


----------



## flint757 (Dec 17, 2012)

pink freud said:


> Did they? I only ever played "legacy" games on DA2 so I didn't know. That's good to learn, though.
> 
> If anything, I'm sure there is a DA equivalent of Masseffectsaves out there.



Well before you start it asks you to show it where the saves are. Then just beneath that it allows you to pick one of three pre-constructed game plays. One where Alistair and the chick share the royalty, the girl is queen and Alistair is king. Then they all coincide with a couple of other things like the way you treated people and what race the champion was. It isn't vastly different, but that makes sense since 1 and 2 have very little in common in terms of story in the first place.


----------



## ShadowAMD (Dec 17, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> @Shadow - I was a bit annoyed that it didn't include more from the first one considering how long that story was and now deep I got into it.



Exactly, I really hope DA3 can shed some light on the subject.. 

I loved every second of DAO and expansion, but it took some work.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 17, 2012)

Took a lot of work. It was almost discouraging for me at first. And that's what made it so irritating when none of it mattered.


----------



## ShadowAMD (Dec 17, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> Took a lot of work. It was almost discouraging for me at first. And that's what made it so irritating when none of it mattered.



Lol, always the case.. Then you get to the end and like AHHH man, it's finished


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 17, 2012)

Just hoping--like you--that they synthesize the two stories in the third. That would be sweet. 

I was pissed at ME3 for not letting me import my Shepard when I started. There was that error where you couldn't import your Shepard's looks from previous MEs until a few weeks after it was released (and it no longer mattered).


----------



## ShadowAMD (Dec 20, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> Just hoping--like you--that they synthesize the two stories in the third. That would be sweet.
> 
> I was pissed at ME3 for not letting me import my Shepard when I started. There was that error where you couldn't import your Shepard's looks from previous MEs until a few weeks after it was released (and it no longer mattered).



Whenever I hear the word Synthesize, I have an ugly flashback of ME3..

But yeah, if they can get there act together this should be a winner.. Whether peep's loved or hated DA2, they can't leave Hawke out of it now.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 20, 2012)

I never even made that connection! And incidentally that's the choice I made my first time through. The outcome was quite underwhelming.

And they *can* leave Hawke out, but they run the risk of pissing off just as many people as they did in making DA2 (if not more )


----------



## ShadowAMD (Dec 20, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> I never even made that connection! And incidentally that's the choice I made my first time through. The outcome was quite underwhelming.
> 
> And they *can* leave Hawke out, but they run the risk of pissing off just as many people as they did in making DA2 (if not more )



Well technically they can, it's not a bright decision though..


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 20, 2012)

Wait a minute... I should know this because I've played the game several times through... But did they ever say that the old champion died? Is there any possibility that Hawke might meet the champion from the first game? I know you get to meet Alistair depending on what choices you made.


----------



## ShadowAMD (Dec 20, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> Wait a minute... I should know this because I've played the game several times through... But did they ever say that the old champion died? Is there any possibility that Hawke might meet the champion from the first game? I know you get to meet Alistair depending on what choices you made.



They both disappeared, as well as Morrigan. There is a DLC to find Morrigan but she just goes through a portal or some shit ..

There was some mention about a war in Ferelden and the maker going AWOL.. But I couldn't guess what's going to happen.

I wonder if Morrigan will be in DA3? Also if that Archdemon Baby Soul is going to fuck the world up?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 20, 2012)

So many unanswered questions....

She better show up... When she asked me to hate fuck her in the first one I totally did it. 

I'd at least like to know if my demon baby ends up doing something important.


----------



## ShadowAMD (Dec 20, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> So many unanswered questions....
> 
> She better show up... When she asked me to hate fuck her in the first one I totally did it.
> 
> I'd at least like to know if my demon baby ends up doing something important.



 You just had to, I could imagine myself being attracted to a bat crap crazy bitch like that in real life..


----------



## Mordacain (Dec 20, 2012)

ShadowAMD said:


> You just had to, I could imagine myself being attracted to a bat crap crazy bitch like that in real life..



My wife is a total Claudia Black fangirl and Morrigan is a household favorite character. I just realized, I've never played a single game where I kept her in the party the whole time. Need to start another DA:O play through now 

Think that will be play # 14...


----------



## ShadowAMD (Dec 20, 2012)

Also need to be able to do stuff like this LOOOOOOOOL!!


----------



## AxeHappy (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm about 99% sure that someone from Bioware has said that, Hawke's and the Warden's story is over. 

Which is stupid, as from what I remember of DA2 it was pretty much just Varic telling a story to Leliana about Hawke while she was looking for the Warden.


----------



## ShadowAMD (Dec 20, 2012)

AxeHappy said:


> I'm about 99% sure that someone from Bioware has said that, Hawke's and the Warden's story is over.
> 
> Which is stupid, as from what I remember of DA2 it was pretty much just Varic telling a story to Leliana about Hawke while she was looking for the Warden.



I god damn hope not or it's war baby!..


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 20, 2012)

AxeHappy said:


> I'm about 99% sure that someone from Bioware has said that, Hawke's and the Warden's story is over.
> 
> Which is stupid, as from what I remember of DA2 it was pretty much just Varic telling a story to Leliana about Hawke while she was looking for the Warden.


 
So much time wasted... 

But I will still play the next one


----------



## ShadowAMD (Dec 20, 2012)

Aha, causing uproar LOL..

Just posted this on Bioware forums..

Choose Language | BioWare Social Network


----------



## flint757 (Dec 20, 2012)

ShadowAMD said:


> Also need to be able to do stuff like this LOOOOOOOOL!!



Can you really do that??? 

Been a long time since I played through that area so my memory on it is rough. I recall being a bit nicer though.


----------



## Mordacain (Dec 20, 2012)

flint757 said:


> Can you really do that???
> 
> Been a long time since I played through that area so my memory on it is rough. I recall being a bit nicer though.



Oh, you can dog quite a few men and women throughout the game.

Anyone remember the 3-way / 4-way with Isabelle, the Warden & Zevran (and possibly Leliana if you played your cards right ?


----------



## pink freud (Dec 20, 2012)

Yeah, I did a play through specifically to try to bone as many people as possible in the game. Even managed to glitch it to where I was marrying the queen but was still with Morrigan somehow (gift after the fact, I think).


----------



## ShadowAMD (Dec 21, 2012)

pink freud said:


> Yeah, I did a play through specifically to try to bone as many people as possible in the game. Even managed to glitch it to where I was marrying the queen but was still with Morrigan somehow (gift after the fact, I think).



Bone Age, gotta bone them all


----------



## SirMyghin (Dec 21, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> That game is kinda tough actually. DA2 is an easier game to play, but there are things about it that are equally difficult at times. The fighting system feels like it should be a hack n slash sometimes but it really isn't. And setting up the crew's tactics took me a while to get the hang out. I'm still not all that great with it.



DA:0 tough? Tell that to my nightmare Sten tanking 3 mages without heal group  (that was so fun, totally broke the game )


----------



## Mordacain (Dec 21, 2012)

SirMyghin said:


> DA:0 tough? Tell that to my nightmare Sten tanking 3 mages without heal group  (that was so fun, totally broke the game )



Yep, think I'm about to start playthrough # 15...and go all Arcane Warrior badass evil Warden / Sexual Predator


----------



## SirMyghin (Dec 21, 2012)

^^

didn't use arcane warrior, no need. Blood magic and elemental spells out the bung.


----------



## texshred777 (Dec 21, 2012)

I played an Arcane Warrior, while a great tank it was boring to play. Pretty much all his mana tied up in sustained defensive spells, unable to do anything besides auto hitting and the occasional spell. Untouchable though, never needed heals with that character.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 21, 2012)

SirMyghin said:


> DA:0 tough? Tell that to my nightmare Sten tanking 3 mages without heal group  (that was so fun, totally broke the game )



Seriously... I am nowhere NEAR that good at the game.


----------



## SirMyghin (Dec 21, 2012)

^^

The first playthrough I did hardcore or whatever 2nd hardest was, and died a few times. After that I could trounce the hardest difficulty, regardless of party so the game got a bit dull. There is a bit of a learning curve, but for a Baldurs Gate Vet, combat wasn't too much.


----------



## pink freud (Dec 21, 2012)

My favorite build was Spirit Mage. There was some crazy ass spell that could one-shot any mage in the game. So fun.


----------



## ShadowAMD (Dec 21, 2012)

I pretty much agree with this


----------



## ShadowAMD (Dec 23, 2012)

Looks like it well defo be going on next Gen Consoles.


----------



## Brill (Dec 24, 2012)

SirMyghin said:


> DA:0 tough? Tell that to my nightmare Sten tanking 3 mages without heal group  (that was so fun, totally broke the game )



Or my nightmare solo Rouge. 98% dodge, fucking impossible to hit! every boss fight was like an hour long though.


----------



## axxessdenied (Dec 29, 2012)

I bought a boxed copy of DA2 because i fucking LOVED!!! Dragon Age Origins + Awakening. 
But. GOD DAMNIT. How the fuck do you go from something so spectacular to something so god damn boring ?!?!?! 
DA2 started off great. Mechanics and graphics were awesome; gameplay seemed to work well. But; the game got soooo boring very quickly. I was surprised. 

Hopefully DA3 is good. I will play DA2 through jsut for the storyline if its a solid game. If they fuck this up I am never buying another bioware title again.


----------



## SirMyghin (Dec 29, 2012)

Loxodrome said:


> Or my nightmare solo Rouge. 98% dodge, fucking impossible to hit! every boss fight was like an hour long though.








Solo rouge, completely untouchable.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Dec 31, 2012)

The character interaction/development was one of the few things that made DA2 as good as it was. Now that I'm going back to play DA:O, I see what DA2 was lacking in.

I have no doubt that Bioware will do well with the characters in DA3, it's the rest of the game I'd be concerned about...


----------



## Skrapmetal (Jan 1, 2013)

I hope that they go back to the nameless "your character here" in DA3. I enjoyed that more than the Hawke thing.

I did enjoy DA2, though.


----------



## pink freud (Jan 1, 2013)

You know what really becomes a sticking issue for DA3, now that I think about it? Since DA2, EA has dictated that all of their games have a multiplayer element (hence ME3's multiplayer). Are we going to be playing generic warriors, rogues and mages against waves of darkspawn, blood mages, templars and thieves to be able to get the best ending?


----------



## Skrapmetal (Jan 1, 2013)

pink freud said:


> You know what really becomes a sticking issue for DA3, now that I think about it? Since DA2, EA has dictated that all of their games have a multiplayer element (hence ME3's multiplayer). Are we going to be playing generic warriors, rogues and mages against waves of darkspawn, blood mages, templars and thieves to be able to get the best ending?



Hopefully not.

Don't forget that some of Bioware's best games had multiplayer (Baldur's Gate series, Neverwinter Nights). 

It would be nice if it was just a drop-in/drop-out system that was integrated into the main campaign.


----------



## ShadowAMD (Jun 6, 2013)

Skrapmetal said:


> I hope that they go back to the nameless "your character here" in DA3. I enjoyed that more than the Hawke thing.
> 
> I did enjoy DA2, though.



Hawke never said anything wrong, but I still think he's an assbag.

It's truly inspirational how they could make a character so dislikeable without saying anything out of place.

Oh looks like I'll be getting a PS4 next, Xbone / Xbox One / Pervbox has proven a little silly.


----------



## groverj3 (Jun 6, 2013)

I loved DAO, since I loved all the old Bioware D&D-based stuff. Baldur's Gate, Icewind Dale, Neverwinter Nights... etc. It really had that kind of feel. Less so on the consoles than the PC, but it's the closest thing I've played in a long time. They seem kind of retro now, but those games had a seriously engrossing story (something I feel is missing from most games now).

DA2 wasn't terrible, but I just wanted more. More locations, more story, etc. I hear it got pushed out before it was really finished. Could be true.

I really hope DA3 recaptures some of the old Bioware magic. I know I sound like an old man yelling at clouds and telling the young kids that their music is too loud... but I enjoy story-rich games with complex game mechanics. I am also a huge nerd.


----------



## ShadowAMD (Dec 16, 2013)

Gameplay footage, which I'm studying intently..!! It's looking awesome so far.


----------

